# Down sleeping bag shopping



## LyndyS (Jul 24, 2001)

I've been shopping online for a down sleeping bag for fall backpacking.  I think a bag that is honestly warm at 20 degrees and weighs 3 lbs or less would be good, but is it possible to get something of quality for less than $180? A lot of sales have only long sizes, and I'm only 5'5" tall.


----------



## RJ (Jul 24, 2001)

This season I had to replace a number of my backpacking items due to old age. Along with the Therm-a-Rest pad I purchased a 0 degree bag from Campmor for $100.00. 

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Administrator on 2001-07-24 11:19 ]</font>


----------



## RJ (Jul 24, 2001)

campmor

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Administrator on 2001-07-24 11:19 ]</font>


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2001)

Here ya go RJ:

Campmor

Next time, try using BBcode.


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2001)

HTML is fine too. RJ just had a space in his 
	
	



```
<a href="
```
 tag. I fixed it.

The FAQ has a ton of info on formatting posts in these forums.


----------



## RJ (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks. I can be html challenged at times. *lol*


----------



## LyndyS (Jul 24, 2001)

But how do you like it? Construction quality, warmth, stuff size, etc. Have you had a chance to use it much at cold temps?


----------



## RJ (Jul 24, 2001)

Not as of yet. However, I am planning several more overnighters this fall that should test its warmth. The maker is Sierra Design and I am quite pleased with the quality and fit. I recycled (gave it to my wife) my old North Face sleeping bag, rather than buy two new ones. My wife doesn't like to backpack as much as she likes to hike, so I didn't see any reason to buy a new one for her that would only be used once a year.

For quality and cost, you cannot beat the prices at Campmor. Besides, they ship the next day!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 24, 2001)

Campmor is great. I've ordered a lot from them over the years. They were initially a mail order catalog company that's now online; not some fly-by-night ecommerce site


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 24, 2001)

Campmor has been around a while, I'd only look at bags from companies you've heard of though. (or others have heard of & whom you trust.  Some web personalities should not be trusted for opinions on gear or trip info I've found.  So far I'd say we have a pretty good group here though.)  If unsure, you can check BP Gear Guide if you have one or ask here, at BP's website or some of the other outdoor web sites.

EMS & REI both offer online shopping also & advertise discounts.  REI has an outlet online store also.  I forget the outlet's URL but is linked to their main site. (www.emsonline.com & http://www.rei.com)


----------

